# Buffet Pictures



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

Has anyone seen a sight that gives us pictures or ideas for buffets? I get bored and like to change things but I'm running out of ideas. Are we able to add pictures to chef talk? How about a post where we all send in pictures of our favorite buffets, pictures of ourselves, or our favorite dishes.


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi! B.
Very nice suggestions!!
Do you know "the grat book of Buffets"
From "ISTITUTO SUPERIORE ARTI CULINARIE"
Rossano Boscolo-Giorgio Nardelli-Fabio Tacchella. and there is a new buffet book,but I don't remember the name,all this stuff you can find them at J.B. PRINCE:
36 East 31st Street.N.Y.10016.2126833553 fax 2126834488
Thank you and good luck!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I always have enjoyed playing with the visual aspect of buffets....do you only want photos to look at? If you want to talk about what your doing and want some imput for ideas I'd be happy to converse.

If you do...describe your buffet what you've done already and what kind of items are you serving etc...? Where do you want to wake things up, types of foods, props, garnishes, arranging food on trays?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Think that would be better in Catering Thread???


----------

